# Vertical Decorative Concrete Theme Wall



## Nathan Giffin (Mar 25, 2011)

Believe it or not this is all Vertical Decorative Concrete. Myself and a few of my students did this piece in 3.5 days. It was a wall in a "green" room for bands in a location called RocketTown in Nashville TN. This was a benefit to the community through the Concrete Decor Show 2011.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't believe it. :laughing:

All WE see is:








































http://api.ning.com/files/Yb3q*fCWg9JwEdhWKVGIdQo0tuzu1yLYxyLu05YvMQR5ol-TL2AD-nT-B4jlejXTvrXyLCVFxvf7u6IisGW6Mi3oZmniUJdx/20110318nashvilleday3DON_1532.jpg?width=737&height =489[/IMG

Sorry.... 

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It might have something to do with the 7.6 meg size of the photos?

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We love creative stuff-----Try that picture again!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hmmmmm, this was worth the time to do this:
This is what he was trying to show.... pretty cool!!


DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

In fact.... I liked it enough to clean it up and I'm using it as wallpaper! :laughing: See?

DM


----------



## Nathan Giffin (Mar 25, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> In fact.... I liked it enough to clean it up and I'm using it as wallpaper! :laughing: See?
> 
> DM


How did you get it to work?


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Where are the pic's that show How you did it? I love it:thumbup:. I want to learn how. dorf dude...


----------



## Nathan Giffin (Mar 25, 2011)

If I could figure out how to post properly I can explain more... I teach this craft. Google my name. I don't want to be baned.


----------



## Nathan Giffin (Mar 25, 2011)

*Out Door Kitchen --- Carved Vertical Decorative Concrete*


----------



## Nathan Giffin (Mar 25, 2011)

The counter tops are concrete as well .... this was a fun one as the pizza oven in the back is a insert... The concrete was just sculpted around it...


----------



## Nathan Giffin (Mar 25, 2011)

It looks real but everything your looking at is just out of a bag.


----------



## Nathan Giffin (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's another outdoor kitchen type. Pool Side Pergola... google vertical decorative concrete #64

Sometimes the pictures post and other times they don't ... really fustrating


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I have this big wall to do. I think a concrete wall would be perfect. I wouldn't have to level it completely. The problem with your pictures is they are too big. Go here and readjust them. http://www.resizr.com/ Thanks, dorf dude...


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I have this company about 2 miles away. http://www.quick-mix.com/english/index.php It doesn't look like they have exactly what you use. What needs to be added to the mix? Germany seems to lag behind on new construction methods. dorf dude.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Now I'm totally confused.... (so what else is new? :laughing 
This is real cool.... however, in another thread here, http://www.diychatroom.com/f16/fire-pit-block-40848/ we were discussing exploding concrete and cinder blocks in fire pits. Wouldn't this be the same thing? Won't it explode too??? I don't see a steel liner in the fireplace part?

DM


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The problem with proportioned bagged mix is that it is uniform, but may not be the ideal for the actual application. The modern "factory controlled" image sells well as does the uniformity.

One of the problems with a proportioned bagged mix in the U.S. is that the properties of the mortar depend on the local aggregates that care used. The cement is very uniform as are the admixtures and lime (if used). The cost of shipping restricts the aggregate to local natural materials. Sand for mortar can be critical depending on a combinations of gradations (maximums, minimums, average size, etc.) and most importantly, the particle properties (smooth, rough, angular, rounded, etc.) and the type of fines (or dust) that can also be fine rounded paticles or flat plates.

When you go to use a mortar that requires workability and adherence(stickiness), you may have to make additions of cement, lime or clay to give you what really works. Strength is not a factor in most situations when you are dealing with veneer.

The other Schu - Dick


----------



## Nathan Giffin (Mar 25, 2011)

*exploding fire pit response*

Yes you are correct...if additives are not added or a special type of cement is not use the air trapped int he concrete will super heat and expand and cause a popping, cracking noise as the concrete spawls out under the pressure.
Fire clay was added to this mix where the rocks would be in close proximity to the fire.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification. That sure is some cool stuff to do with a bag of concrete!!!

Thanks for sharing, and thanks for the addition to my wallpaper collection! :laughing:

DM


----------



## DIY_Diva (Mar 29, 2011)

I just learned the term "urbanite," the material of our generation--used concrete. I don't supposed old sidewalk chunks would work vertically like this amazing art piece, but it could be used for a large-scale floor mosaic.


----------

